# Changing Credit Union account address



## pingin (26 Oct 2017)

I opened a CU account in my home area many years ago. They're now asking for proof of address (band statement etc), in keeping with anti-money laundering legislation. Problem is, I now live in Dublin and get all of my bills there. I want to keep the account where it is.

Can I change the account address to Dublin or does it have to be the original local address?


----------



## Protocol (26 Oct 2017)

To be a member of a CU, you must have a *common bond* with the other members.

Usually, this means living locally.

If you move from Tipp to Dublin, then you should close the Tipp CU account, and open an account in a Dublin CU.


----------



## Jazz01 (26 Oct 2017)

Hi pingin,

There is a change of address form with the CU. I've done it in the past myself (previous 18months), without issue... Assume it's a common enough event within CUs.


----------



## amtc (26 Oct 2017)

There's an easy way around it if you want. If you drive get a toll tag account registered to your home address. Or buy a prize bond. Or get a public services card. Have you anything from Revenue?


----------



## Elnino (27 Oct 2017)

Protocol said:


> To be a member of a CU, you must have a *common bond* with the other members.
> 
> Usually, this means living locally.
> 
> If you move from Tipp to Dublin, then you should close the Tipp CU account, and open an account in a Dublin CU.



You only need to have a common bond with the other members when you join the credit union. There is absolutely no problem changing your address to Dublin now and keeping the account open.


----------



## JohnJay (27 Oct 2017)

Ive also done this in the past few years. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (28 Oct 2017)

Protocol said:


> To be a member of a CU, you must have a *common bond* with the other members.
> 
> Usually, this means living locally.
> 
> If you move from Tipp to Dublin, then you should close the Tipp CU account, and open an account in a Dublin CU.



What happens if you have a loan outstanding and you move house?

Is the loan written off?

Does it become repayable on demand?

Can the Credit Union veto your house purchase?


----------



## amtc (28 Oct 2017)

Actually this common bond thing doesn't make any sense, I'm a member of the eircom credit union despite leaving my job there in 1998.


----------



## 24601 (1 Nov 2017)

amtc said:


> Actually this common bond thing doesn't make any sense, I'm a member of the eircom credit union despite leaving my job there in 1998.



Did you join the credit union when you worked there? You only need qualify for membership at the point of entry.


----------



## amtc (1 Nov 2017)

Yep. I'm also a member of the An Post one and Blanchardstown one. I have a vague recollection that you couldn't be a member of more than one...eek


----------



## elcato (1 Nov 2017)

I did this recently but I moved from one area in Dublin to another. I was given a choice of keeping it open for future records or transfer to another or closing but my credit history would be no longer available from when I closed it. I chose to just update my address to the new one and keep the account open where it is. All I needed was a bill to my new address and my passport as proof of account holder. I did it over email once I knew the requirements so it's a quick job.


----------



## 24601 (1 Nov 2017)

amtc said:


> Yep. I'm also a member of the An Post one and Blanchardstown one. I have a vague recollection that you couldn't be a member of more than one...eek



You can be a member of as many you like once they let you join, and you can remain a member once joined even if you stop meeting the criteria to join in the first place, so I wouldn't worry about it!


----------

